# Labor Day...Check



## alexa041 (Jun 27, 2008)

Decided to be a little more creative with my report than usual, I hope you like it. Figured this site would be a good place to test my writing skills on some people I don't know. But don't worry, I've no intentions of leaving my day job. I'll add some pictures when I get them.​ 


Well, I had to attach it as it is too long. I hope everyone can get to it.​


----------



## Fiver (Nov 6, 2008)

Excellent report! thanks for providing the level of detail that you did....was a great read and allowed me to picture much of what happened on your trip.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Fun little read there but tell your uncle to ask for help next time he's here in Sam's cause there are several cases of swordfish squid in the freezer!

Congrats on the blue and what seemed like a fun trip even with the boat troubles

Chris


----------



## marlinchaser (Oct 11, 2007)

Great story. Thanks. You are right, it is always the expectations that keeps a person going back over and over.


----------



## Instant Karma (Oct 9, 2007)

A good read!!! Keep writing!


----------



## user6993 (Feb 15, 2009)

Very good read indeed. Sorry about the engine trouble. Congrates on the blue.About the second one...some times they just want to eat the bait and not play afterwards.That's what keep us going back for just that chance to play.And by the way we limp back on one engine ourself. But there is always next time. Keep writing and we will keep reading. Gene


----------



## MSViking (Oct 11, 2007)

Nice read and in a lot of ways (minus the marlin!) very similar to most of my trips offshore over the years


----------



## alexa041 (Jun 27, 2008)

Chris V said:


> Fun little read there but tell your uncle to ask for help next time he's here in Sam's cause there are several cases of swordfish squid in the freezer!
> 
> Congrats on the blue and what seemed like a fun trip even with the boat troubles
> 
> Chris


Will do Chris. I probably would have been mad and called bullshit, but after we caught the Blue and had a couple of cocktails, I didn't care much about the swordfishing.


----------



## alexa041 (Jun 27, 2008)

Finally got the pictures. This is the best pic of the blue.










Last year I posted a pic of the world's smallest wahoo. I stand corrected. This baby weighed about three pounds.










Apparently I have no idea how to post pictures. Will figure out later.


----------



## Heller High Water (Nov 1, 2007)

Great report, hope its just the starter. Sounds like you guys had a great weekend. Hope to hear some more of those reports, great writing.


----------



## fishingcanada (Oct 21, 2010)

alexa041 said:


> Finally got the pictures. This is the best pic of the blue.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Awesome writing!! it's fun reading your reports very adventurous and detailed. Can't wait for your next story.. good luck fellas!!


----------

